# comment supprimer un post sur le forum / Faut demander à un modo



## fanfaron13 (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous, tout est dans le titre. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2018)

fanfaron13 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, tout est dans le titre. Merci d'avance.


Un membre peut éditer son dernier message pendant une heure, après ce n'est plus possible, même pas l'effacement total.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2018)

fanfaron13 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, tout est dans le titre. Merci d'avance.


Alors j'ai répondu dans le titre.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## henri_b (6 Février 2018)

Je souhaite aussi supprimer un sujet mis ici il y a des années et pour lequel je continue a recevoir des mails ! Au secours ! Je n'arrive meme pas a supprimer mon compte ?! HELP !


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2018)

@henri_b
C'est donc dans ce message... #21 ...ben y'a plus ton email que je viens d'effacer.

Comme quoi, il ne faut jamais le mettre dans une réponse. A l'avenir, il vaut mieux contacter par message privé tel ou tel membre pour faire l'échange de ses coordonnées.


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2018)

Bj
Dans le sujet en question et en bas du fil, clique sur _ne plus suivre la discussion, _ainsi tu ne recevras plus rien.

Je sens le grillé non ?!


----------



## Frank7374 (20 Mai 2021)

subsole a dit:


> Bj
> Dans le sujet en question et en bas du fil, clique sur _ne plus suivre la discussion, _ainsi tu ne recevras plus rien.
> 
> Je sens le grillé non ?!


Bonsoir les modérateur ,
Je suis nouveau et je fais que des bêtises sur le site et je m'excuse très sincèrement . J'ai fait une faute d'orthographe dans un poste. J'ai mis omre à la place de Ombre dans le titre et j'ai eu beau cherché mais je ne sais pas comment supprimer le message. Pour ne pas spolier le forum et sa fluidité pourriez vous donc supprimer le message ?
Je m'excuse encore et merci de votre aide.
Frank


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2021)

C'est supprimé.


----------



## Frank7374 (20 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est supprimé.


Merci @gwen 
Par la même occasion tu aurais une réponse à mon post sur la zone d’ombre en bas à gauche et qui se diffuse jusqu’à former une barre verticale. Pas d’écran noir seulement cette gêne qui fatigue la vue au bout d’un moment. Je cherche une personne pour faire la réparation. J’ai tenté deux centres agréés en France et en Suisse mais les deux refusent car appareil de mi/2011 trop vieux.


----------

